
How to quit your job in 837 easy steps - Dinamic_Tech
https://onezero.medium.com/how-to-quit-your-job-in-837-easy-steps-af2b121f757b
======
Pfhreak
This resonates. I've got a job in tech I find fairly fulfilling and it pays
super well. I work hard, which sometimes means long hours, but more often just
means I'm constantly thinking about work at home. I'm able to take care of my
family and put away money for the future. I want for basically nothing, and I
totally recognize my privilege in that.

But I was a baker for a few years before getting into tech. And I'm a
passionate gardener every summer. I love making games and building little
technical systems and watching them go.

There's a part of me that wonders... maybe things would be nicer if I was to
move out of the city and open a bakery. Or a brewery. Or take on some small
contract work enough to fund my side projects and gardening habit. It would
mean setting down my income, school options for my child, activities in the
city, leaving my friends behind, etc.

It's difficult to reason about. There's a lot of emotional pulls in both
directions. I totally understand the author spending a majority of their
energy in switching jobs trying to even approach the problem of whether it's
worth it. The easy part is quitting, the hard part is figuring out if one
_should_ quit.

------
patcon
Who flagged this? Why? This is a human story about relational context in the
tech industry. The people who are saying "no content" are demonstrating a
particularly skewed view of what gets to be considered content.

(How do I flag a flagging?)

~~~
0815test
If by "human story" you mean someone griping about how their job sucks (as
does their industry, more broadly), then yeah, it's definitely a human-
interest story. It's mostly interesting for the little tidbit at the beginning
about _who_ 's doing the griping.

~~~
patcon
Disagree. I feel there's tons in there -- it's just not laid out in a bullet
point list of "do this" statements (or at least the list given is a
punchline). For example, her approach to interviewing: That a high-level
person has a "don't bullshit" approach to the interview process that got them
to be VP of Google. Or the social proof that people at the top can be just as
miserable and unfulfilled as the people below. It's not just griping -- it's
normalizing and humanizing. Stories are powerful.

Anyhow, I guess we can agree to disagree.

------
ryandrake
Talk about crocodile tears. She was a VP at Google FFS! I could probably live
work-free for 10 years on just a year of her compensation. Money may not buy
happiness but it buys lots of time—time for hobbies, retirement, whatever else
fulfills you. The source of fulfillment does not necessarily _have_ to come
from your job!

I know this isn’t popular here but “I’m making $500k a year in an air
conditioned office but I’m sooooo sad” is a problem that 99.9% of the planet
would trade places for in a heartbeat. Sorry, but some perspective is sorely
needed.

~~~
auntienomen
I don't think it's for us to judge whether other people should be happy. You
have to just take people on their own terms.

In any case, you ought to be pleased that she quit and made room for someone
else to work that dream job.

------
antibland
This article made it to the top of HN because people resonate with the idea
that quitting one's job is not so simple. As for the content of the article,
which I tried my hardest to read, I found little nutrition therein.

------
beepy
This resonated with me as well, but the unfortunate kernel of truth near the
end is that the author had made enough money that she could afford to quit
without knowing how she was going to make money.

------
thorwasdfasdf
Well, at least they got a bit creative in the click-bait headline. The whole
837 steps but actually 15 steps is a fun little twist. I wonder if someone has
some data on the optimal click through number for numbers in headlines, and
does it vary from industry to industry?

------
stunt
When did we became so creative to choose title for our blog posts. I liked it
more old days when title was merely the shortest explanation of what you are
going to read.

------
spudlyo
I didn't click with this essay. I found it difficult to relate to someone who
had such a position of power and privilege complaining about their job in the
manner of a moody teenager. Also the repeated book self-promotion got on my
nerves.

~~~
justwalt
I’m not a fan of this line of thinking. Are those with high income and power
not allowed to be unhappy? I’m sure there are plenty of people in a position
similar to hers, and maybe her advice could help them advise their own
decision making process.

------
ronilan
The question is indeed why?.

~~~
hyfgfh
quit + Google

------
monksy
WTF kind of candidate answers this in an interview:

“Why do you like [Car Company]”?

“To be honest, I hate cars. I find them really boring.”

~~~
telesilla
Probably when your resume has something spectacular to overlook it. Also,
congrats to the author: it's inspiring to see someone make such critical
changes at this time of life.

